# Taming adult leopard gecko?



## AtlanticRawr (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello! I'm just after a bit off advice on handling my male Leopard gecko. He's called Link and I've had him for just over a month. I'm thrilled with him! All toes are present he sheds twice a month and there's never any problems with stuck skin. When I first bought him I was told he was about 6 months old and from his size and appitite it sounds about right. 
Anyways, I wanted to really let him settle and get used to me maintaining his Viv and other bits and bobs before deciding to pick him up. He likes a pat on the head just after feeding and I've taken that as a sign that he's used to me. I am aware that some geckos just don't like being handled, my cat sure doesn't! 
I'm just wondering if anyone has any tips on how I start handling him? He's not really a youngling anymore and that's going to make it more difficult. 
I'm babbling. I would greatly appreciate any guidence on this matter. 
Thank you! ~Nat


----------



## Scrimey (May 12, 2012)

If you feed mealworms , put one on your hand and let him crawl on to your hand and eat it and then pat/stroke ( whatever you want to call it ) him , he should then realise being in your hand is not a danger ( I think ... ):lol2:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

hi yes as above and also lay your had flat in the viv let him come to you its all on there terms do this a few time and your be fine


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes the laying your hand out method is the best, we had to pick our first Leo Toby up without that being established as he decided to get stuck behind the exo terro background, :bash: like a few days after getting him but for some reason that seemed to work and he was fine being out :lol2:I'm not advising it at all, we have a young Leo at the moment and we did the hand method for a while it worked she was ok coming out and ran to investigate us when we were cleaning and changing mealies, but then I had to help her remove stuck shed so we are back to square one:whip: :lol2: Patience is the best thing really, patience and going at the leo's pace.Also when they are young they can be very jumpy and fast it may put you at ease if when it comes to first handling you handle over a tub or a rub so you know if they try to jump or whatever they are in somewhere you can easily get to them

-chels


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

i had one that didnt like to be held. cup your hand with mealworms and put your hand on the bottom of viv works better if you leave feeding extra few days.


----------



## AtlanticRawr (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you! :notworthy:


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Time, patience and confidence. He should be starting to assosciate you with the good things in life i.e. food. Let him get used to your hands near him. If he doesnt walk onto your hand, gently slide your hand underneath him. Lift him up a couple of inches and let him walk from hand to hand. You dont really tame a leo, you get them accustomed and to tolrrate handling. Many seem to enjoy coming out for a bit of a fuss but I suspect their interactions with humans are convenience. The hand provides a stepping stone to get them out of the confines of the viv allowing them a glimpse of the outside world. The snuggle helps with their need for warmth. They will never tame in the same way as a cat or a dog but will become tolerent and accepting of being handled. It does make interacting with them fun. Have confidence and it wont be long before your little chap is clambering all over you.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Our male Toby just uses us to get to the laptop, he will sit there for hours always in the most inconvenient place too, the mouse pad haha!
-Chels


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Sometimes it takes a lot of time  I have 4 Leo's, 3 of them very quickly came round to the idea that Heather = food and going out and were quickly interacting but the other one, Freya, no matter what I tried as soon as I tried to handle her she flipped out, even for just picking her up to give the Viv a clean out 

So eventually I thought 'this one is just a ditz' and let her be, life life on her terms, let her stay in her bed when I was cleaning her out although obviously making sure she was ok, eating well and gaining weight (once a month weigh in). I thought 'if she doesn't want to interact I'm not going to force her'

Well I guess it worked cos I was feeding her last week and lo and behold she marched across her Viv, jumped on my arm and strolled up out onto my lap. She's been doing so every day since : victory:, I guess she just needed time to do things on her terms, I've had her since October btw so that's....6 months :lol2:


----------



## ThePigDog (May 7, 2012)

I can kinda sympathise. I've had a 5 month Leo for just over a week and the only way to handle him is to take his 'furniture' out, but that's obviously not great to do. For about 4-5 days I've not touched his furniture and have been laying my hand out. He'll notice, but he won't come out his hide to my hand when I do, despite waiting from about 5-20 minutes. Is here other methods that avoid stress?


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

ThePigDog said:


> I can kinda sympathise. I've had a 5 month Leo for just over a week and the only way to handle him is to take his 'furniture' out, but that's obviously not great to do. For about 4-5 days I've not touched his furniture and have been laying my hand out. He'll notice, but he won't come out his hide to my hand when I do, despite waiting from about 5-20 minutes. Is here other methods that avoid stress?


To be honest, aside from essential tank maintenance I would leave it two or three weeks before even attempting to handle him. All reptiles when moved into a new enclosure go through a period of relocation stress. The less they are disturbed the more quickly they recover from it. Its hard I know, you naturally want to interact with a new pet. If you try to avoid disturbing and stressing him for a couple of weeks your more likely to get a calm leo that tolerates handling. At the moment your hand is a threat to add to the stress of being plonked in completely new surroundings. Your patience with him will be rewarded.



_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------

